# Pedoy/Derobio Eskrima



## LocknBlock (Sep 6, 2007)

*FMA Talk just opened a Pedoy/Derobio sub-forum which now opens a place for FMA Hawaii to have a place to post. Check it out !!*

*An Escrimador must have the Wisdom and Discretion 

to know when to use his art. When forced to use it 

he must show Humanity against aggressors who cannot 

defend against it and the Humbleness not to boost about

the Power he holds. In doing so He will gain Harmony both

with his Art and his Life. ( Pedoy/Derobio Creed)*

*Many years ago a student of Serrada came to visit me and we worked for about a week. I liked what I saw and heard from this Serrada Student and he liked Derobio. Its like 2 long lost cousins meeting for the first time. It was a really great experience for me. I can share a little bit about Derobio Movements.
1) short sticks 24'' to 28 '' single stick. ( we are originally a blade art.)
2) short ,sharp fiqure 8 movements
3) move outside and inside with ease
4) when defending inside we move to the outside of the attack quickly
5) move very low and underneath the power, behind and power
6) our footwork is key for us
7) our checking hand is in motion all the time ( to Derobio the checking hand is the most important hand)
8)our Sumbrada moves can translate inside to outside in 1 motion
9) once our weapon moves it does stop until we disarm the opponent
10) we use our right and left hands to move the weapon
11) Derobio is a counter for counter martial art
12) I believe Serrada  has Visayan Origin.*
*If you take away the thumb, you kill the hand. If you take away the hand you kill the arm. If you take away the arm you kill half the man. At least the attacker can live on albeit with only one arm. Than you invite him to your school and teach him how to defend himself with one arm .In Derobio we train with both our hands. Whatever your strong arm can do your other side can duplicate. This helps with body balance to.*
*__________________
*
* 


This is just a small view of what we do I still did not touch on Agaws, and Dumog and Panantukan moves.
Can you please share any similarites with Derobio? I would be very interested.
Thank You*
*__________________
Mchief C. Siangco *
 
*Just sharing with you all what we talked about this past weekend, this art comes from Gen. Faustino Ablen ,
a Pulahanes rebel leader in hiding. Part of Filipino history.*

You can read up on General Ablen and the Red Shirt Pulahanes group www.geocities.com/ebjustimbaste/ablen 

*Derobio Escrima
Braulio T. Pedoy (1900-1992)

Derobio is based on passing, either with the stick or hand, as opposed to
directly blocking the attack, once passed the emphasis is on controlling with
either locks and/or disarming. 12 locks are taught for each pass on the 12 
angles of attack and up to 12 counters for each lock and/or disarm. Each pass
is also taught with what is called the "Basic 3" which is 3 strikes always
done across the body high, low, middle. The style is close range and is good for 
"self defense" against a skilled or unskilled opponent. The style has a lot to 
offer against a heavy weapon that might possibly not be stopped with a direct block.
Brauilo Pedoy opened his first Escrima school in 1961 in Hawaii.

major players : Eduardo Pedoy, Christopher P. Siangco, Tyrone Takahashi, Michele Navares,
Carlton Kramer, K. Peacock, P. Schmall, Ron England, L. Castillo, Chaz Paul Siangco
*
*




*
*Kawaika and GM Tyrone Takahashi of the Pedoy School of Escrima and host of the Pacific Island Showdown.*






Bolo's training








*MChief Siangco*


----------

